# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Avatar picture

## Far from massive

Hello all, 

Finally got my bodyfat down so I figured I would update my profile and add a recent pic of myself as my avatar. However every time I try to upload the file from my PC it uploads using the import tool and appears on the screen but when I go to save the changes it reads upload failed.

It gives no reason for the failure, the file is in JPEG format and the file size is 80X128 pixels and 60.4kb so I see no reason why it would not be able to be uploaded.

Any ideas?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i just looked it say the max is 19.5 kb

----------


## Far from massive

I must have looked at the normal image attachment size not the avi size. Thanks for the information.

----------


## *Admin*

let us know if all is ok

----------


## Far from massive

I have tried using both the build in to windows edit features as well as web based programs to reduce the file size. However either the pictures quality sucks or the size is so small as to make it pointless. I think I am going to have to shoot the pic at a lower native resolution instead of going from the original file size (a couple of megs) down to 19.5 kb

However if that is not the case and there is a good way to reduce file size and maintain acceptable size and clarity, let me know. Hell using my system I could not fit gixxers girls breast into the Avi :-)

----------


## Far from massive

Admin/Gixxer thanks for the replies, a few days ago I finally found an online image size reduction tool that provides adequate quality along with good size in kb and dimension in pixels. Trouble is now its been a couple of months since the photo was shot and its almost time for another picture update as the ab fat continues to shrink. May find a six pack hiding in there yet...really love this Mast/Tren combo ;-)

----------

